# Most Popular Works Between 1750-1769



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm interested in this period because it is a transitional period between Late Baroque and Early Classical. Youtube videos preferred.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

How about Haydn "Le Matin, Le Midi, Le Soir"? Those are pretty big symphonies of Haydn's early period.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Here's some late Telemann. From a cantata he wrote in 1764:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

You will be interested in the Mannheim school of composers, most prominent members being Johann Stamitz, Carl Friedrich Abel, and Franz Xaver Richter.

I'm not sure of the precise dates of these compositions, but here


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*C. Ph. E.Bach's Symphony in E Minor for Strings *(Wq.178.H.653), composed in the 1750's, is a staple of this Baroque to Classical Era transitional period. This is a work in the _sturm und drang _(storm and stress) kind of angsty style, mirroring developments in literature at the same time. It's meant to make the listener feel kind of shocked and feel those dark emotions. Below, a clip on youtube with Reinhard Goebel directing.






Similar_ sturm und drang _works are what you'd already know, neoshredder, Mozart's _Sym.#25 in G minor _and Haydn's _Sym.#49, 'La Passione.'_


----------

